# ID of Leaf-tail Gecko please



## mrblue (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi All,

This gecko was sold to me as a hatchy Saltuarius swaini. It has been fairly reclusive and I haven't had a chance to take a good pic before now. I accidentally sprayed him the other day and he went running up the side of the enclosure giving me an opportunity to snap this pic. 







Colour looks like a S.swaini but everything else looks a lot like a Pyllurus platurus. The books and the net wasn't that helpful so I thought I would see what people on here thought?

Cheers,

Ryan.


----------



## norwich (Sep 7, 2010)

looking at it swani


----------



## norwich (Sep 7, 2010)

do you know who this is ryan


----------



## norwich (Sep 7, 2010)

come on mate grey hair big and ugly that should help


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2010)

It does look like P.platurus, but the two species are similar, also the mites would indicate that it has been taken from the wild.
The main give away that its P.p is the shape of the spinose on the outside if the tail, P.platurus are more of a pointy shape


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is a comparison pic for you of S.swaini
Google Image Result for http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/arod/pictures/squamata/gekkonidae/saltuarius/S_wyberba_thumb.jpg

And P.platurus


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2010)

The link I provided for S.s was actually, S.wyberba, sorry bout that


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Here is a link to S.swaini, photo is from Geckodans website
http://s102.photobucket.com/albums/m94/geckodanweb/swaini2copy.jpg


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 7, 2010)

its certainly broad tailed gecko, P.p, they look heaps differant


----------



## lynfrog (Sep 7, 2010)

looks like phylurus platurus to me- kept them till recently.
and have seen swainii in others collections- they are HUGE size gckos, if that helps.


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 7, 2010)

Swaini




Platurus









It would be a platurus unless its a "penrith" locale swaini from petlink


----------



## JasonL (Sep 7, 2010)

lol, who sold it to you?


----------



## greeny1 (Sep 7, 2010)

not a good picture but can give you a better idea of the body of swaini


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Sep 7, 2010)

Broad tail for sure.....
Lol i havent heard of a penrith locale swaini before, i must have missed them everytime ive been herping


----------



## mrblue (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone for all their responses, I'll definitely know for next time . The tail seemed a dead giveaway once I got a clear picture but up until now I hadn't see much more then a silhouette and an occasional flash of grey/black as is raced out for a feed. Seems the mix up might go back to a previous owner and from the sound of it's not uncommon for one to be sold as the other. Only a few weeks ago I nearly purchased a breeding pair sold and listed on license as S.swaini which I did notice were P.platurus.

Hey Norwich, "grey hair big and ugly" don't need help to ID that one  lol . Thanks for your help today.

So on the matter of the red mites, is there a detailed thread on their treatment, spread, affect etc. I've read stacks of threads on here and not really found any real detailed info. I came across a book I obviously need to order but in the meantime any advice or links to info would be appreciated. I have been racing around checking the rest of my collection and every thing seems to be mite free but still...

Thanks again for the help,

Ryan.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 7, 2010)

G'day Ryan. As already established, it looks like you've been sold a _P. platurus_ there. I can see red mites that suggest that it's wild caught or from a collection that's been _supplemented_. You may want to contact the seller if you want to give them the benefit of the doubt, in case they were unaware. Tell them about the mistake (it may be an innocent mistake but not likely) and see what they say and/or contact the department if you decide or are forced to keep it. Either way, in the mean time, try dabbing olive oil on the mites to kill them. Needless to say, reputable gecko breeders shouldn't be selling specimens with mites. You might want to worm it while you're at it. 
By the way, what gender is it?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2010)

Just pick them of with twisers, change the furnishing and substrate clean thoroughly etc, repeat if necessary.
You can also dab them with olive oil and it will kill them.
You can try the chemical approach but its not without risk and as they are not going to harm your gecko I dont see why one would risk it.
They dont harm them and do not spread throughout collections like snake mites


----------



## mrblue (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help Bushman/Geckoman,

It does sound like it was an innocent mistake and there is no issue with the guy I got it off. It seems he bought the parents as S.swaini and was unaware till now they were P.platurus. The mites do not appear to have spread at all, as you said Geckoman, which is a relief. I'll see what I can do about dabbing those ones and sterilizing the enclosure.

I found him up on the ceiling of the enclosure soon after I took that pic and was able to identify him as a male.

Cheers,

Ryan.


----------



## Bushman (Sep 8, 2010)

My pleasure Ryan. It's good to hear that the seller is being open and transparent about the mix up (always a good sign 8)). 
Sorry to be cynical about the situation...it seems that I was wrong to cast aspersions. 
You should contact the department and explain the situation. I think that they will allow you to adjust the error to keep the critter if you wish to. Is there a value(i.e $) difference between the two species?


----------



## mrblue (Sep 10, 2010)

I certainly understand the cynicism. I'm fairly new to the reptile world but I have already had my share of dramas and this is the first time the seller was open about the problem and happy to rectify the mistake. There was a difference in value but the seller was happy to make it right and thanks to light touch of Norwich those mites have been taken care of . I've been meaning to get through to the department to see what options I have but have been a little busy and only seem to get to it after 12 when they are closed shop. BTW, sorry bout my slow reply, keep on expecting to get notified of replies via e-mail but it doesn't seem to be working.

I also got some great piccies of the gecko's while checking for mites which I will post on the 'Show us your gecko thread' once I get a spare sec. never had such a good excuse to harass all my gecko's with the camera .

Cheers,

Ryan.


----------

